# HD 7000 Launch Dates



## mnb93 (13. November 2011)

Wie eben bekannt wurde, sollen die ersten Radeons der HD 7000 Serie noch in diesem Jahr auf den Markt kommen. Die Mittelklassegrafikkarten HD 7850 und HD 7870, welche aber noch auf VLIW4 basieren, sollen demnach noch im Dezember diesen Jahres erscheinen. Der Start für das High-End Segment (basierend auf GCN) soll für Januar 2012 geplant sein, wobei zunächst die HD 7950 und die HD 7970 erscheinen sollen; im März soll das Flaggschiff HD 7990 folgen. Für eine Fusion APU, die eine HD 7100 beinhalten soll, ist als Release Q2 2012 angegeben.

Meinung: Wie groß die Verfügbarkeit aber tatsächlich an den angegebenen Daten sein wird ist jedoch fraglich. Den Wahrheitsgehalt des Leaks halte ich für relativ hoch (auch wenn OBR die Quelle ist), denn es erscheint relativ realistisch, dass AMD zunächst die VLIW4-Chips bringt, bevor dann anfang nächsten Jahres die GCN-Chips folgen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: OBR


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

OBR lag ja nicht so falsch mit seinen Infos und ich halte diese Termine auch für realistisch.


----------



## DiabloJulian (13. November 2011)

Die 7990 wird auch wieder eine DualGPU-Karte oder?
Und ich denke auch, dass OBR auch die Wahrhei sagt (hat er ja auch oft bei BD, aber keiner wollte es wahrhaben).


----------



## Tiz92 (13. November 2011)

Wenn die Benchmarks im Januar passen wird einfach sofort eine 7970 bestellt...

Verdammt die 7990 wird Leistung haben die nicht mehr normal ist. Wahrscheinlich lacht diese Karte selbst Metro 2033, BF3 und Crysis aus. 

Irgendwie hoffe ich nur dass Nvidia zur gleichen Zeit die Chips raus bringt. So können wir die bessere nehmen.

Allerdings will ich meine kleine 5870 @ 1 Ghz  nicht mehr lange arbeiten lassen.  Sie will in Rente gehen. 

Ich hoffe dass OBR Recht hat. Die 7870 wird auch auf dem Niveau von einer 6970 sein und wenig kosten. Schnelle günstige Karte, könnte P/L Sieger werden.


----------



## Swissjustme (13. November 2011)

Viel interessanter wird ja jetzt die HD 7800 erstmals. Laut heise.de und dailytech soll ja der "Launch" (was auch immer das heissen mag) bis zum 6. Dezember erfolgt sein. OBR bestätigt dies ja nun, dass wir die heissbegehrten Performance-Karten im Dezember sehen werden.
Bin gespannt, ob diese Karten auch wieder 2GB Vram standardmässig besitzen, und um wieviel schneller als die HD 6900 werden. Am wichtigsten wird ja der Kampfpreis dieser Grafikkarten.


----------



## mrnils253 (13. November 2011)

Ich glaub ich hohl mir erst ne neue Karte wenn die 8000er serie kommt von AMD/ATI 
Hab mir erst im april die 5850 Xtreme von Sapphire geholt und ein bisschen hochgeprügelt


----------



## DarkMo (13. November 2011)

da meine "übergangs" 240 (anderthalbe jahre lückenbüßer ><), bzw deren lüfter den geist aufgab, musst ich sie die tage umtauschen. gab gleich ne 6770 mit dirt3  damit lässt sichs minimal besser aushalten - hatte die tage schon überlegt das "projekt 6950" deswegen an den nagel zu hängen und auf die neuen zu warten - und diese news passt da quasi uper zu 

bin echt ma gespannt, was das alles wird. laut gerüchten sollen die ja angeblich nen üblen leistungssprung vollziehen, laut gerüchten sollen die aktuellen nich im preis sinken und ebenfalls laut gerüchten sollen die neuen dementsprechend preislich höher angesetzt werden :/ ne leistungstechnische 6950 im selben neuen gewandt für 250-300 statt 200-250 euro rum wäre unkuhl, als bsp.


----------



## rv112 (13. November 2011)

Bei mir soll es eine 7970 werden, hoffe die Leistung ist überraschend, dann tut der Preis nicht so weh, der sicherlich anfänglich hoch sein wird..


----------



## mixxed_up (13. November 2011)

Fragt sich nur wozu man die Leistung braucht, wenn man aktuelle Games schon von Anfang an problemlos mit 4x SGSSAA spielen kann, siehe Skyrim. 

Eine neue Karte lohnt sich erst, wenn eine neue (stärkere) Konsolengeneration raus ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

Na ja, die 79xx Karten sehe ich im Januar noch nicht, eher Februar, vorstellen und dann bekommen sind eben zwei Paar Schuhe, das weiß von AMD nur zu gut.
Und die Mittelklasse ist eh Banane, da kann man auch die kaufen, die schon da sind.


----------



## Swissjustme (13. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, die 79xx Karten sehe ich im Januar noch nicht, eher Februar, vorstellen und dann bekommen sind eben zwei Paar Schuhe, das weiß von AMD nur zu gut.
> Und die Mittelklasse ist eh Banane, da kann man auch die kaufen, die schon da sind.


 Die GTX 580 kostet mindestens 390 Euro. Da wart ich doch jetzt lieber auf die HD 7870 2GB die wahrscheinlich auf selbem Niveau agieren wird, dabei aber nur einen Bruchteil einer GTX 580 verbrauchen und kosten wird.
Sollte die HD 7870 schon nächsten Monat erscheinen, wärs ja schon recht dämlich, jetzt noch ne HD 6970 bzw. GTX 580 zu kaufen.
Die HD 7900 werden in Sachen Preis/Leistungsverhältnis eher uninteressant werden. Aber das war schon immer so.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. November 2011)

Du denkts doch nicht ernsthaft, dass AMD was zu verschenken hat?
Wenn die HD 7870 mit der GTX 580 mithalten kann und sonst keine "Konkurrenz" in sicht ist, wird sie in etwa das Gleiche kosten.
Vor allem, wenn die HD 79XX noch nicht da sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. November 2011)

Swissjustme schrieb:


> Die GTX 580 kostet mindestens 390 Euro. Da wart ich doch jetzt lieber auf die HD 7870 2GB die wahrscheinlich auf selbem Niveau agieren wird, dabei aber nur einen Bruchteil einer GTX 580 verbrauchen und kosten wird.


 
Ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass eine Mittelklassekarte, wie die 7870, eine GTX 580 einholt.


----------



## Swissjustme (13. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Du denkts doch nicht ernsthaft, dass AMD was zu verschenken hat?
> Wenn die HD 7870 mit der GTX 580 mithalten kann und sonst keine "Konkurrenz" in sicht ist, wird sie in etwa das Gleiche kosten.
> Vor allem, wenn die HD 79XX noch nicht da sind.


1. Sollen ja angeblich auch neue Nvidia-Karten im Dezember erscheinen.
2. Werden die GTX 570/580 bzw. HD 6900 so oder so EOL sofern die HD 7800 in ausreichender Verfügbarkeit erhältlich ist. Dafür wird AMD mit einem Kampfpreis sorgen!

Allerdings erwarte ich keine ausreichende Verfügbarkeit, von daher gehe ich jetzt nicht davon aus, dass AMD extrem Druck ausüben kann. Günstiger als 390 Euro wird sie allemal. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass eine  Mittelklassekarte, wie die 7870, eine GTX 580 einholt.


 Wieso nicht? Der Abstand zwischen einer HD 6970 und einer GTX 580 ist doch jetzt schon mehr als gering...


----------



## zøtac (13. November 2011)

Als mehr als gering würd ich 10-15% jetzt nicht bezeichnen


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

Ich habe was davon gelesen das eine GPU so schnell sein soll wie 6990!

Ich glaube aber nichts das es stimmt, rechne aber mit mind. 30% mehr Leistung.

Die man auch braucht wenn man die Möglichkeiten des PCs ausschöpfen will.


----------



## plaGGy (13. November 2011)

Hm, ich spiele ja mit dem Gedanken, nun nimmt er Formen an 


Wenn die 7950 oder die 7970 bei Benches gut reinhauen, was ich hier mal annehmen, werden sie die Evga beerben 
Es sei denn, die Nvidias wären extrem viel besser, aber denke mal der Kampfpreis von ATI wird die P/L in Richtung AMD drücken.


----------



## St4T[X]_Gr4F[X] (13. November 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Als mehr als gering würd ich 10-15% jetzt nicht bezeichnen


Stimmt, das kann numminal einen spührbaren Unterschied schaffen. Nur ist der Otto-Normalverbraucher in Sachen Computerhardware nicht bereit ca. 390 € für eine High-End-Grafikkarte mit unverhältnismäßigem Stromverbrauch und stressiger Lautstärke zu bezahlen. Und das finde ich auch vernünftig, da die Hersteller sich verdammt noch mal an die Kunden zu halten haben und nicht einfach ihre eigene Brühe, die dann schlecht schmeckt, zu kochen und dem Endkunden dann die Wahl der Qual zu lassen! Das empfinde ich als wirklich unmoralisch!
Was aber die Southern-Islands angeht, denke ich wird es sich sehr ähnlich den HD 5000- und teilweise den HD 6000-Modellen verhalten. Es wird sicher länger als 6 Wochen dauern, bis die Verfügbarkeit 80% der Nachfrage erreicht hat. Höher wird sie nicht steigen, weil dies den Gewinn natürlich schmählern würde. Trotzdem freue ich mich auf die neue Technik, die uns im insgesammten um den Jahreswechsel herrum erwartet! Und die heilige PCGH-Muschel wird uns sagen, welche Hardware wir uns kaufen sollen!


----------



## plaGGy (13. November 2011)

Naja, der Endkunde will e doch nicht anders, oder seh ich das falsch?
Möglichst viel Leistung, zum höchsten Preis, ob er sie braucht oder nicht ist ne andere Frage... siehe Konsolen


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (13. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wozu man die Leistung braucht, wenn man aktuelle Games schon von Anfang an problemlos mit 4x SGSSAA spielen kann, siehe Skyrim.
> 
> Eine neue Karte lohnt sich erst, wenn eine neue (stärkere) Konsolengeneration raus ist.


 der meinung bin ich auch. jetzt aufrüsten würde sich, wenn überhaupt, nur für leute wie mich (hd 4850) lohnen


----------



## DiabloJulian (13. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe was davon gelesen das eine GPU so schnell sein soll wie 6990!


Da haste es:  								 									 									"Recent details on AMD’s Next Generation HD 7000 Series suggest that the  performance of the fastest single core GPU aka HD 7970 would be  comparable to the current flagship dual core HD 6990 GPU."
Quelle


----------



## Eisdieler (13. November 2011)

Wär echt der Hammer, wenn der Leistungssprung realisiert werden kann/konnte. Gut, dass ich ab Dezember nen Nebenjob anfange. 
Momentane Planung beinhaltet nen i7 2600k und ne HD 7970. Mal sehen, ob Nvidia da noch was dran ändern kann.


----------



## DarkMo (13. November 2011)

naja, die preise sollen aber den selben sprung wie die leistung machen ^^ also 500+ euro karten un so spässe. na ma sehen, wies in der realität dann aussieht.


----------



## Earisu (13. November 2011)

Wenn die Benchs die erwartungen erfüllen wirds ne 7950 falls die aber wieder nicht der Fall sein sollte dann wird es eine Nvidia. Mal sehen was aus beiden Lagern kommt...


----------



## ACDSee (13. November 2011)

Ich bin gespannt, ob ich im Januar eine Karte bekomme, die mit aktuellen Games auf 5.760*1080 klarkommt, ohne dass ich ein Heim-AKW, Crossfire oder Ohrstöpsel benötige. 

Kriterien: Single-GPU, <300 Watt TDP, Diablo 3 flüssig auf 5.760*1080 bei <2,5 Sone für <300 Euro ... dann kauf ich gern.


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (13. November 2011)

Ich warte auf den Konter von Nvidia in dieser Leistungsklasse, außer die 7970 kostet <300€ und hat die versprochene Leistung ;D


----------



## Tiz92 (13. November 2011)

Wenn die 7970 die Leistungskrone hat, was sie sicher mindestens bis zur 680 haben wird kostet sie sicher um die 400-500 €


----------



## plaGGy (13. November 2011)

Irgendwas wird im Preis fallen  Und wenns die alten Karten sind


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wozu man die Leistung braucht, wenn man aktuelle Games schon von Anfang an problemlos mit 4x SGSSAA spielen kann, siehe Skyrim.


 
Weil es auch Menschen gibt, die auf 27 oder 30 Zollern (oder gar mehr als einem Bildschirm) spielen die Auflösungen weit jenseits von FullHD bieten - und da ist eine GTX580 schon ohne großartig AA zu verwenden oft am Anschlag.
Seht doch mal etwas weiter als nur vor eure Nase


----------



## Baer.nap (13. November 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil es auch Menschen gibt, die auf 27 oder 30 Zollern (oder gar mehr als einem Bildschirm) spielen die Auflösungen weit jenseits von FullHD bieten - und da ist eine GTX580 schon ohne großartig AA zu verwenden oft am Anschlag.
> Seht doch mal etwas weiter als nur vor eure Nase



eben ich komm auch mit meinen 3 580er ans limit  teilweise langt auch der vram nicht... "obwohl 3 gig karten"


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2011)

Also bei mir ist bisher immer die GPU eingebrochen bevor der vRAM alle war - auch bei der 1,5GB-Version. Nur Crysis2 hats bisher mit dem Texturpack, DX11 und 2560er Auflösung an seltenen Stellen geschafft dass der RAM übergelaufen ist


----------



## Gamefruit93 (14. November 2011)

Na das kann ja was werden.
Ich freu mich schon auf die neuen HD's


----------



## Sawe (14. November 2011)

St4T[X]_Gr4F[X] schrieb:


> Stimmt, das kann numminal einen spührbaren Unterschied schaffen. Nur ist der Otto-Normalverbraucher in Sachen Computerhardware nicht bereit ca. 390 € für eine High-End-Grafikkarte mit unverhältnismäßigem Stromverbrauch und stressiger Lautstärke zu bezahlen. Und das finde ich auch vernünftig, da die Hersteller sich verdammt noch mal an die Kunden zu halten haben und nicht einfach ihre eigene Brühe, die dann schlecht schmeckt, zu kochen und dem Endkunden dann die Wahl der Qual zu lassen! Das empfinde ich als wirklich unmoralisch!



Über was beschwerst du dich da eigentlich?? Falls es eine GTX580 sein soll, dann liegst du meiner Meinung daneben. Es ist eine (für High-End Verhältnisse) sehr gelungene Karte, die auch nicht sonderlich lauter ist, als die Mittelklasse. Finde die, seit langer Zeit, endlich eine ordentliche nVidia Karte.


----------



## Sawe (14. November 2011)

Baer.nap schrieb:


> eben ich komm auch mit meinen 3 580er ans limit  teilweise langt auch der vram nicht... "obwohl 3 gig karten"



 Dein Problem ist nicht, dass du am Limit mit den Karten bist, eher das du die gar nicht ausnutzen kannst! Es gibt dafür fast keine Unterstützung. 90% der Mainstream Games die rauskommen sind hauptsächlich für Konsolen entwickelt worden, geschwiege davon richtig Profit von 2 (SLI, CF) Karten zu haben. 

Glaub mir ich habe 2 Radeons gehabt und letztens 2 GTX580 im SLI ausprobiert. Mir kommt das kotzen von dual GPU, will das hier nicht weiter beschreiben, jedem das seine.
Aber dein Satzt hier...ich kann nur Grinsen wenn ich es lese sorry


----------



## manizzle (14. November 2011)

bei mir wirds dann die 7950 und meine 6950 verkauf ich dann ... schön wirtschaftlich handeln


----------



## DUNnet (14. November 2011)

Diskrete 7990er, oder Mobile?
Vor allem - März 2012, auslieferung der Chips oder vorraussichtliche Auslieferung von Kundenprodukten?

Denke mal bis Sommer muss man sich gedulden, also noch leicht 6 Monate, bis die Preise auch moderat sich und beide Lager ihre Produkten auf´em Markt haben.
Schade eigentlich, das Chipdesign ist so lang fertig, lag alles nur am Produktionsprozess, dreck der!



> Glaub mir ich habe 2 Radeons gehabt und letztens 2 GTX580 im SLI ausprobiert. Mir kommt das kotzen von dual GPU, will das hier nicht weiter beschreiben, jedem das seine.
> Aber dein Satzt hier...ich kann nur Grinsen wenn ich es lese sorry



Tja - wer keine Ahnung hat sollte es auch nicht nutzen!
Die richtige Auswahl der Hardware an die Monitorauflösung ist EXTREM Wichtig!
Und wenn man daherkommt mit Spendierhosen, dann muss man das richtig angehen!

MultiGPU - GRUNDSÄTZLICH mit 3 GPUs betreiben,
Höllenweiter Unterschied, zwar noch nicht ganz, aber Vergleichbar zwischen:
Kein µRuckler - Single GPU
µRuckler, FPS Drops - 2 GPU´s
Keine µRuckler - min. 3 

Bei 3x 2560 x 1600 @ 120Hz/3D kommt man vielleicht auch nicht mehr mit 3 GTX580er hin, aber das erkennen der Tendenz sollte wohl möglich sein.
Das ganze ist auch kein Mythos, sondern wie THG im letzten MultiGPU Test bewieß, bewirkt das Zusetzen der dritten GPU, auch bei High End Karten und bei eigentlich (von den Zahlenwerten) genug vorhandener Grafikleistung, das verschwinden oder extreme Abklingen der Störeigenschaften, fast so als betreibe man eine SingleGPU Karte.


----------



## Adam West (14. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wozu man die Leistung braucht, wenn man aktuelle Games schon von Anfang an problemlos mit 4x SGSSAA spielen kann, siehe Skyrim.
> Eine neue Karte lohnt sich erst, wenn eine neue (stärkere) Konsolengeneration raus ist.


 
Also ich kann Skyrim nicht ganz optimal mit den Einstellungen zocken. Alles auf Ultra: ok, aber AA und AF müssen aus bleiben bei einer HD5850... Da meine Karte schon bissl älter ist, kommt es schon in Frage, mal aufzurüsten...


----------



## kazzig (14. November 2011)

Leute mit drei GPUs dürften aber wohl die allerkleinste Fraktion unter den Usern sein.


----------



## Adam West (14. November 2011)

kazzig schrieb:


> Leute mit drei GPUs dürften aber wohl die allerkleinste Fraktion unter den Usern sein.


 
Versteh ich nicht? wo soll die 7990 3 GPUs haben!?


----------



## Jan565 (14. November 2011)

DUNnet schrieb:


> Tja - wer keine Ahnung hat sollte es auch nicht nutzen!
> Die richtige Auswahl der Hardware an die Monitorauflösung ist EXTREM Wichtig!
> Und wenn man daherkommt mit Spendierhosen, dann muss man das richtig angehen!
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiß auf welchen Test du dich beziehst, aber der Trifft so viel ich weiß nicht auf 3 GTX580 zu, sondern auf eine 6870X2 und einer 6870. Da sind dann die MR so gut wie weg. Aber Grundsätzlich 3 Karten laufen lassen halte ich trotzdem für falsch, denn zum einen brauchen 3 GTX580 alleine schon fast 700W übern Daumen und dann noch eine High-End CPU ~2600K die Getaktet. Da brauchen die Meisten sofort ein neues NT für. Unter 1000W würde ich damit gar nicht erst anfangen auf zu bauen. Dann noch Monitore mit einer Mindest Auflösung von 2500*1900 oder so. Wer das Geld und die Mittel hat gerne. Wer nicht, der sollte trotzdem lieber auf 2 Karten setzen Ich hatte und werde wieder auf Dual Grafikkarten setzen denn es ist zum einen deutlich günstiger, meine Auflösung ist nicht so hoch und verbraucht nicht so viel Strom. Die MR sind heute deutlich geringer als zu den Anfängen von CF und SLI. Trotzdem wird man die MR nie mit der heutigen Technik weg bekommen. Aber im Grundsatz gebe ich dir Recht. Man muss um sowas zu machen den Richten unterbau haben, sonst lohnt es nicht!


----------



## bofferbrauer (14. November 2011)

DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Die 7990 wird auch wieder eine DualGPU-Karte oder?


 
Würde passen, auf jeden Fall besteht Neuseeland (der Codename des Chips) aus 2 Hauptinseln


----------



## Adam West (14. November 2011)

> Die besagte Grafikkarte soll an Rechenleistung bis zu 12,16 TFLOPS in  einfacher Genauigkeit und 3,04 TFLOPS mit doppelter Genauigkeit liefern.  Verglichen mit der Radeon HD 6990 entspricht das einer Steigerung von  jeweils ca. 58%. 6.400 Stream-Prozessoren ermöglichen diese brachiale  Leistung. Dabei wird ein Chip über 3.200 Einheiten verfügen und enthält  damit fast das Doppelte an Stream-Prozessoren der aktuellen Radeon HD  6970. 256 Textureinheiten sind an Board und dank des 384bit großem  Speicherinterface, kombiniert mit 6GB GDDR5+ RAM, ermöglicht es der  Karte eine Speicherbandbreite von sagenhaften 576GB/s. Zum Einsatz kommt  ein aktueller PCIe 3.0 Steckplatz.



Ich denke schon...


----------



## Allwisser (14. November 2011)

7990 dual von daher uninteressant

wird die 7950 schneller (mst. +15% überall) sein, als meine gtx580 ???

wenn nicht, spar ich mir das geld für einen derart warmen aufguss


----------



## Allwisser (14. November 2011)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil es auch Menschen gibt, die auf 27 oder 30 Zollern (oder gar mehr als einem Bildschirm) spielen die Auflösungen weit jenseits von FullHD bieten - und da ist eine GTX580 schon ohne großartig AA zu verwenden oft am Anschlag.
> Seht doch mal etwas weiter als nur vor eure Nase



na wie gut, dass auch die unternehmen wie spiele- und hardwarehersteller wissen, dass leute mit dieser ausstattung im promillebereich zu finden sind und den umsatz eines unternehmens höchstens hinter der 30. oder 40. nachkommastelle
beeinflussen.


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2011)

Allwisser schrieb:


> 7990 dual von daher uninteressant
> 
> wird die 7950 schneller (mst. +15% überall) sein, als meine gtx580 ???
> 
> wenn nicht, spar ich mir das geld für einen derart warmen aufguss


 selbst wenn die karten derart besser werden: ob sie stromsparwunder sind und man mit ihnen selbst im sommer erfriert bleibt abzuwarten ^^ die 69xxer haben ja auch eindrucksvoll bewisen, das leistung ihren tribut braucht (also in sachen stromverbrauch waren die ja teils noch schlimmer wie die nv's oder?).


----------



## Ovaron (14. November 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> selbst wenn die karten derart besser werden: ob sie stromsparwunder sind und man mit ihnen selbst im sommer erfriert bleibt abzuwarten ^^ die 69xxer haben ja auch eindrucksvoll bewisen, das leistung ihren tribut braucht (also in sachen stromverbrauch waren die ja teils noch schlimmer wie die nv's oder?).


Man muss ja aber auch berücksichtigen, das sowohl die neuen AMDs als auch die neuen nVidias in 28nm Fertigung hergestellt werden, und deswegen durch die Fertigung bereits wieder Reserven frei werden. Inwieweit die Hersteller diese Reserven dann ähnlich heftig ausnutzen, wie bei den derzeitigen Karten, wird man sehen.
Btw. die HD6970 verbraucht etwa so viel Strom wie die GTX570, die HD6950 verbraucht deutlich weniger Strom wie die GTX560Ti und die HD6990 verbraucht afair auch deutlich weniger Strom wie die GTX590, also schlimmer waren die AMDs in keinem Fall, auch wenn imho alles Oberhalb der HD6950 nicht mehr wirklich akzeptabel war, vom Stromverbrauch!


----------



## Jan565 (14. November 2011)

Wenn die Karten wirklich so Brachial werden wie die Leaks es sagen, dann werde ich mir davon eine kaufen!


----------



## Adam West (14. November 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> selbst wenn die karten derart besser werden: ob  sie stromsparwunder sind und man mit ihnen selbst im sommer erfriert  bleibt abzuwarten ^^ die 69xxer haben ja auch eindrucksvoll bewisen, das  leistung ihren tribut braucht (also in sachen stromverbrauch waren die  ja teils noch schlimmer wie die nv's oder?).


 
Die 7990 soll sich gut unter 300 Watt halten!



Jan565 schrieb:


> Wenn die Karten wirklich so Brachial werden wie  die Leaks es sagen, dann werde ich mir davon eine kaufen!


 
me2!


----------



## pibels94 (14. November 2011)

klingt auf jeden Fall vielversprechend


----------



## DarkMo (14. November 2011)

na dann bin ich ja ma gespannt, was draus wird ^^


----------



## spionkaese (14. November 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Ich denke schon...


OK, 12 TFLOPS ist mal ein Wert 
Das macht dann etwas über 6 für die 7970 
Ne echte Steigerung (3,3 TFlops in einer Generation), wenn man bedenkt das ne 6970 ~0,7 mehr hat als meine 5850 
Stellt euch vor was das Teil an Bitcoins generiert


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

Wenn die so schnell sind, dürfte eine GPU locker für 3 Monitore ausreichen.
Die Anforderungen werden sicher kaum steigen.

Und wenn man davon 2 einsetzt braucht man eine sehr schnelle CPU.


----------



## loltheripper (14. November 2011)

Denk ihr die 2nd gen. bulldozer's kommt mit den grakas raus? Und die preise für ältere grakas (wie zb 6870) werden die mit der Erscheinung der neuen 7000dern sinken? Da das wohl eh keiner weiss spekuliert einfach mal.


----------



## Westcoast (14. November 2011)

loltheripper 

bis next generation bulldozer erscheint, wird noch bischen dauern. AMD hat viel arbeit aufzuholen. der jetztige bulldozer ist eher ein rückschritt, als Fortschritt. verbraucht für die leistung mehr und kann die alten thuban nicht wirklich hinter sich lassen. 

die amd 6870 Sapphirre  kostet doch nur noch 140 euro, denke nicht das die preise noch weiter abgesenkt werden.


----------



## Sawe (14. November 2011)

DUNnet schrieb:


> Tja - wer keine Ahnung hat sollte es auch nicht nutzen!
> Die richtige Auswahl der Hardware an die Monitorauflösung ist EXTREM Wichtig!
> Und wenn man daherkommt mit Spendierhosen, dann muss man das richtig angehen!
> 
> ...



Also glaubst du jetzt, weil du irgendeinen Test gelesen hast, dass du mehr Ahnung hast. Die Störeigenschaften die du hier ansprichst, werden nie verschwinden, sondern nur mit mehr Grafikleistung unterdrückt. Egal ob du zwei, drei, oder vier GPU’s hast, die Tatsache bleibt, dass es immer wieder Treiberprobleme, Grafikprobleme (von zu wenig Unterstützung durch Spielehersteller) geben wird. Geschweige denn von Microstuttering oder Input-lag Problemen.

Ich arbeite direkt mit High-end Hardware, ein bisschen Ahnung hab ich doch, also bitte nicht gleich beleidigen.

PS: Schau dir aus reiner Neugierde die PC Konfigurationen von PCGH Redakteuren. Es gibt nicht einen einzigen der privat ein Crossfire oder SLI System besitzt. Denk mal ein Moment darüber nach wieso


----------



## Anchorage (14. November 2011)

Tja wenn ich ne neue holle dan aber gleich die 7990. Oder evtl. die neuen Nvidia Grakkas


----------



## Der Maniac (14. November 2011)

Sawe schrieb:


> _[...]_
> 
> PS: Schau dir aus reiner Neugierde die PC Konfigurationen von PCGH Redakteuren. Es gibt nicht einen einzigen der privat ein Crossfire oder SLI System besitzt. Denk mal ein Moment darüber nach wieso



Naja, so wie ich seinen Post verstanden habe hat er 3 Monitore bei sich stehen, so wie ich auch, und da wirst du um ein SLI (bei NV zwingend mit 2 oder mehr gleichen Karten) nicht herum kommen! NV-Sourround lässt sich nur so betreiben. Ob du die Mikroruckler jetzt durch Treibertweaks oder noch mehr GPU's ausrotten kannst sei mal dahingestellt, aber es sind schlicht weg Minimum 2 Grakas erforderlich (Außer man hat solche Speziversionen mit 3x DVI und/oder Displayport...). 

Und das die PCGH-Redakteure keine 3 Monitore zuhause haben und dementsprechend keine Multi-GPU Systeme ist wohl dem Umstand zu schulden, das diese netten Herren auf der Arbeit schon genug damit zu tun haben. Würde ich den ganzen Tag mit sowas arbeiten würd ich mir auch nicht so ein System ins Haus holen, sonst kann man ja garnichtmehr abschalten^^


----------

